# Two Worlds II DLCs und Two Worlds 3 angekündigt.



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2016)

*Two Worlds II DLCs und Two Worlds 3 angekündigt.*

Hallo Leute!
Für Two Worlds 2 kommen noch weitere DLCs, ein Engine Update und ein Two Worlds 3 soll innerhalb der nächsten 36 Monate erscheinen. Ich hatte dazu vorhin folgende Pressemitteilung im E-Mail-Fach, aber lest selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den ersten SP-DLC Call of the Tenebrae waren auch folgende Screenshots dabei (draufklicken zum Vergrößern):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

